# Ropefish with spots acting strange



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

As I posted before which no one answered...the rope has some strange line like black spots on his scales. He was acting fine, but I don't know if this is normal behavior...
He won't leave from under this pipe like thing unless he comes up to eat. His bottom half is positioned downward, but at the middle half, he is floating upwards and hitting the top of the pipe. I've never seen him do this before. Someone help? And tell me what the heck those spots are.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I could try to get some pictures when I get home, but I think the only thing I could get a picture of is the position he's staying in, since my camera sucks...


----------

